# Ice Cream Sandwich for DX



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

So, how long do you think until we have CM4DX running ICS?

Hopefully soon, looks WAY better than gingerbread.

What do you guys think?


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Whenever CM9 comes out probably. It all depends on when Google open sources the project.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

CM9 is going to be EPIC


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Why will it be CM9? Wouldn't it be CM8? I don't really know how they do things.

"Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem." -Stalin


----------



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

CM8 was for honeycomb, but they never released honeycomb to source.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh okay, that makes sense.

"Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem." -Stalin


----------



## usiris208 (Sep 12, 2011)

Although it will be awesome to see ICS on the dx, but a good part of us will be switch over to a newer phone when the GN is released or ics for better phones.

As for the future, your task is not to see it, but to enable it. - Antoine de Saint Exupery


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I read an article this morning from the CM team and they said then will not start any ICS builds until Google releases the source code which is normally about a month after the SDK release. I know I hope they get it built before I switch phones. But that is not until my upgrade in June of next yr so I got a while. Unless I manage to come across a great deal on one before then. Who can afford over $600 for a phone w/out a contract? I know I can't. So here's to me hoping that ICS comes to the X sooner than later.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I read an article this morning from the CM team and they said then will not start any ICS builds until Google releases the source code which is normally about a month after the SDK release. I know I hope they get it built before I switch phones. But that is not until my upgrade in June of next yr so I got a while. Unless I manage to come across a great deal on one before then. Who can afford over $600 for a phone w/out a contract? I know I can't. So here's to me hoping that ICS comes to the X sooner than later.


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I can't upgrade until like August of next year. :/ So I hope it comes soon, but if not, who knows.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

I just upgraded to the X in May so I still have another year and a half. Would absolutely love to see ICS on here.


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe I'm just too cynical, but I'm not really expecting to see ICS on the X. I doubt Moto will release anything, and that leaves porting everything to work with the Gingerbread kernel. But who knows. Way too early to say. I'm just gonna jump ship to the Nexus Prime towards the end of the year myself.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Same here. Going to wait until price drops post hype. I would speculate p3droid won't be able to resist the challenge to get it on the DX. Problem is and always will be the bootloader.


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe with ics' release moto will decide to unlock the bootloader?

We can always hope and pray right? Haha


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I read a tweet by p3droid about Verizon being apart of the locked bootloaders too, not just moto.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

That's very true. Vzw wants to keep the bootloaders locked so that they can force all the crapware onto the phone. This way they make $ off us for buying the phone and also the forced 'advertising' apps.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

clouse2013 said:


> I just upgraded to the X in May so I still have another year and a half. Would absolutely love to see ICS on here.


Same here except with April. I could have gotten the Thunderbolt or something newer, but $50 for a new Droid X was too good to pass up.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> That's very true. Vzw wants to keep the bootloaders locked so that they can force all the crapware onto the phone. This way they make $ off us for buying the phone and also the forced 'advertising' apps.


That's why ICS's ability to "freeze" pre-installed apps must be pissing Verizon off just a little.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just read on egagdet that most gb device will see an upgrade to ics.....

http://m.engadget.com/default/artic...andwich-for-real/&category=classic&postPage=1


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

"rolandct said:


> That's why ICS's ability to "freeze" pre-installed apps must be pissing Verizon off just a little.


I am sure they will be able to disable this feature. The only reason the bloat can't be removed is because it's installed as a system app. If ICS allows users to delete system apps, what stops someone from deleting essential components?


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> I am sure they will be able to disable this feature. The only reason the bloat can't be removed is because it's installed as a system app. If ICS allows users to delete system apps, what stops someone from deleting essential components?


From what I read, it's not deleted, just hidden like in launcher pro.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"hullie10 said:


> Just read on egagdet that most gb device will see an upgrade to ics.....
> 
> http://m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/19/google-confirms-nexus-s-will-get-ice-cream-sandwich-for-real/&category=classic&postPage=1


That's just saying phones with Gingerbread are compatible with ICS. It doesn't mean the manufacturers will update the phones to it.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Cm9 will be where it's at. It's probably the only way we will see ics on the dx.

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fox_Dye said:


> Cm9 will be where it's at. It's probably the only way we will see ics on the dx.
> 
> Sent from my liberated DX


Or MIUI, I know that will get it.

"Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem." -Stalin


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't wait for MIUI to be built off of ICS...which won't happen until cm9 anyway :/ I have an upgrade available but I still don't want to pay 200$ for a cellphone. Especially since my X still works fine.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

We could just try to port ICS from either the DX2, Bionic or the 3 once they get the update


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Mobile sensei put some ics goodies out on twitter.


----------



## Arkold Thos (Aug 21, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I read an article this morning from the CM team and they said then will not start any ICS builds until Google releases the source code which is normally about a month after the SDK release. I know I hope they get it built before I switch phones. But that is not until my upgrade in June of next yr so I got a while. Unless I manage to come across a great deal on one before then. Who can afford over $600 for a phone w/out a contract? I know I can't. So here's to me hoping that ICS comes to the X sooner than later.


I just bought DX 6 months ago (no many available devices here in Mexico) and got 18 months more of contract, so, I'm on the same boat


----------

